# Everything dying!!



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have been having trouble with blue-greed algae (cynobacteria). I attempted the no light method, daily water changes, increasing water circulation and everything else I have ever heard or read. Yesterday I decided to use erythromycin as the last resort. 

I added the first dose with no problems. It calls for 1 packet for every 15 gal of water. I only added 5 when I should have added about 8. I did about a 25% water change like the directions said then added dose 2 (same amount). A few hours later I find all my fish at the surface with a few fatalities (Pristella maxillaris, blood fin tetras and a billion bristlenose plecos). The majority of the snails and shrimp'(neos and amanos) are dead as well. The only ones that survived have climbed out of the water.

As I type this, I am doing a massive water change and hope I can keep everything else alive. I did not overdose and the amonia, nirite and nitrate levels are nondetectable. Any ideas?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Against blue-green algae helps hydrogen peroxide 3%, 30cc for 100 liters. Wherein the redox potential is increased. The do not like the blue-green algae.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Arthur7 said:


> Against blue-green algae helps hydrogen peroxide 3%, 30cc for 100 liters. Wherein the redox potential is increased. The do not like the blue-green algae.


You need to evacuate all living critters if you're going to bomb the tank with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> You need to evacuate all living critters if you're going to bomb the tank with hydrogen peroxide.


NO you don't.


Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
There is a difference between bombing and proper use.
Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish
Godd list of causes and cures for algae issues here.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. If i effort run into this problem again i will try the H2O2 method.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

H2O2 is highly volatile. After a week must be replenished. The level is expected to continue for at least 3 weeks.


----------

